# Help Required Identifying A Pocket Watch



## iomwatch (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello all.

Sorry for the repost, I realised I posted this in the wrong section of the forum!

I am after some help. I recently acquired a working pocket watch and I have been trying to trace itâ€™s age, history and value (if any).

I have done a little rudimentary research and found a website that indicates the G.D on the watchcase means it was either manufactured or imported by the Dimier Brothers & Co Ltd (London).

There doesn't appear to be any markings on either the watch face or the movements inside. The only markings I can find are on the watchcase, which is all pictured below.

I understand the Dimier Brothers both manufactured and imported watches, which may help explain what I think is a Swiss hallmark on the case but thatâ€™s as far as I have got.

I appreciate any help here as I am a complete novice at watches!


----------



## iomwatch (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideas?

I'd love to find out what the history and value is of the watch and could anyone point me in the right direction?

Many thanks


----------



## jeffstunes (Jul 22, 2010)

iomwatch said:


> Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I'd love to find out what the history and value is of the watch and could anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Many thanks


Hi there. I've just joined so I don't know if I'm going to be of much help. I have a couple of watches and chains myself that were passed to me by my friend to research and sell and one of those has exactly the same pattern on the back as yours. I have another watch with an identical face to my other one and that one was sold by J. W. Benson. That can only be a guess for yours. The ones I have were bought by the same person donkeys years ago and I have it on good authority that they bought from the same shop.

From what I've discovered so far, the watch itself is imported from Switzerland. The Omega hallmark is the London import mark, and the .925 is the silver content (Yes it's silver). With those marks you should find the Importers mark and also a date stamp.

There are a few websites around that great for researching hallmarks. Here's one I've been using.

http://www.925-1000.com/

I hope that gets through 

I've personally been stuck with the importers mark.

I hope that helps some.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

The pattern on the casback isn't going to help date or ID it. It was a VERY VERY VERY common shield-pattern. I've seen it on lots of watches, regardless of age, quality and make.


----------

